# Winrar read error



## executioner (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi,
    I have a game in winrar archive form and whenever i try to extract it ,it extracts for a moment and then says "read error" and stops.is there any problem in the disc or archive.can it be fixed .please help


----------



## Sykora (Jul 30, 2006)

A read error normally means that the archive is corrupt or truncated. If you downloaded the archive file, try redownloading it. Otherwise, try getting a different copy of the archive. It usually cannot be fixed, because the data is corrupted.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 1, 2006)

There are tools available to fix corrupted archives. But I cannot gaurantee that it will
 fix all corruption problems. If it's a major corruption problem (say more bytes missing!!) 
 Then it can't fix it. Try this Corrupted Archive fixing tool. See if it works:
 *www.softplatz.com/software/corrupted-zip-archives/
 If it doesn't, download the archive again using FlashGet DM!!


----------

